# Would pasteurization kill CL bacteria?



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

We have a little kitten about two weeks old. He has five brothers and sisters, so feeding time is a bit of a free-for-all. A couple of days ago he came down with a cold, so he hasn't been able to compete for milk; he's not as big as the others, nor as vigorous. We want to supplement him with goat's milk, but our milk doe came back positive for CL.

If I pasteurize the milk, would it be safe to give to him? Our doe has never had any external abscesses while she's been with us, but obviously there's no way of knowing about internal ones. (And yes, we are taking steps to remove her from our herd. *sigh*)

He's the little buff/cream colored kitten in the photo.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I would only give a kitten that young kitten milk. You can get it at most feed or livestock stores. Walmart may even have some. They would also have the little kitten bottle/dropper. Kittens that young don't do well on milk from other species.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Forgot to add that kittens that young need help urinating/deficating after eating. You need to gently rub his genitals to stimulate him to pee/poop after you feed him. Since he's not being fed by mom, I don't know if momma cat will do it after you feed. So you better be prepared to do it.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, pasteurization kills CL. Yes, goat milk is fine for a partial supplement. Yes, mom will still bathe him. 
Also, take all the kittens except the 2 weakest away for a couple hours twice a day to let the little ones have some time to eat better.


----------



## Jasmar (Mar 28, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

If you haven't yet, I'd also recommend re-testing the goat before action. False positives do happen.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I've raised puppies and kittens from birth on goats milk and they do awesomely.


----------



## Jasmar (Mar 28, 2015)

The mama kitty had goat milk every day of her pregnancy. Despite being only eight months old and fairly small, she gave birth to SIX fat, shiny, healthy kittens.

I did take our CL+ girl to auction. It was just too big of a risk for the other goats, since we don't have anything close to facilities to do a long-term quarantine.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I raised 3 week old kittens on goats milk, they grew wonderfully 
Good luck with your babies


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

They're doing really well.  Little cream boy (Gremlin) has caught up and is now more agile that his brothers and sisters!


----------

